# Rolled Leo egg??!!



## Stephen Nelson (Jun 21, 2010)

Just accidently rolled one of my leo eggs when I was searching through the moss. I honestly didn't think anyone looked like they had laid so I wasn't as careful as I should have been. Anyway after having a wee panic about it I found the torch and gave candling it a go. I found what looked like a faint pink circle on one side of the egg so I have placed the egg in the incubator with this at the top. Is this right?


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Stephen Nelson said:


> Just accidently rolled one of my leo eggs when I was searching through the moss. I honestly didn't think anyone looked like they had laid so I wasn't as careful as I should have been. Anyway after having a wee panic about it I found the torch and gave candling it a go. I found what looked like a faint pink circle on one side of the egg so I have placed the egg in the incubator with this at the top. Is this right?


yep : victory: sometimes the 'bullseye' doesn't appear for the first few days after laying but it's a good indicator of 'which way is up' when it's there


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Yep, bullseye up at the top


----------



## Stephen Nelson (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks to both of you! :2thumb: 

I was hopeful I had it right. I feel a bit less sick about it now. Fingers crossed anyway. 

p.s Mel just to let you know the little snow I got from you is still doing great! She's definately one of the nosiest when your doing anything in or around her viv and personally I think she's one of the prettiest I've seen. Don't wanna say that too loud in case I upset the others! lol. Not breeding from her this year. These eggs are from my Giant adults.


----------

